

Top Blogs about Startups and Entrepreneurship - pathik
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/best-startup-blogs/

======
garply
Several of these blogs are written by venture capitalists and most of the rest
focus on the high-risk-high-reward type of businesses that accompany VC. I
recognize that HN tends to be focused on this type of company, but I would
love to see an aggregation of blogs that talked about more mundane, lower risk
businesses (which constitute the majority of entrepreneurship). In fact, I
would love a discussion forum regarding that topic as well.

~~~
Gibbon
Here's a good list: <http://empoweryou.com/zen_area_res_3.shtml>

also check out all the other resources there.. especially the list on
networking.

------
kranner
<http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/> with Jason Calacanis.

I feel so evil for enjoying it.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I hate to love J Cal, the guy is just entertaining. The guests are mostly high
profile. I also like TWIVC.

------
pramit
I think Gabriel Weinberg has the best practical blog for startups
www.gabrielweinberg.com/.

------
jamiequint
Ben’s Blog (Ben Horowitz) has recently been better than Mark Andreesen’s blog
which is sparsely updated. The last few pmarca posts actually just link to
Ben’s Blog.

------
ohashi
I feel like I am just seeing a re-hash of some of the most commonly linked
domains here.

------
pathik
I've compiled a list of the best blogs about startups and entrepreneurship
that I've come across.

Please comment and point me to any blogs I may have missed.

~~~
jessor
<http://www.hackerblogs.com/> (via
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1491875>, 3 days ago)

[http://buyersvote.com/categories/the-best-books-for-
entrepre...](http://buyersvote.com/categories/the-best-books-for-
entrepreneurs) (via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490365>, 4 days ago)

------
Concours
Hey Pathik, nice work there. If you don't mind, I've just added those blogs
here: <http://www.gmbhnews.com/categories/Entrepreneurship.html> , you can
keep in touch with their latest news on the go (andriod, iOS, Tablet, mobile
phone, BB...etc) or on your desktop with a webkit browser for a better
rendering, I will start a new thread to invite startups owner to add their
blogs, if you have any additional suggestion for the Entrepreneurship
category, please to submit it here: <http://www.gmbhnews.com/addsite> or just
point me to any blogs I may have missed.

~~~
Concours
could someone explan why the downvotes?

